# mountain birthday



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

george turned one!
spent birthday weekend @ his favorite place,
above treeline...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Perfect place for a Vizsla to enjoy their birthday. Happy birthday George.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey, looks like my back yard....


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Vizsla lottery.....lol. Looks AWESOME


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

That's a cool place where do you live?
BTW, since it's summer I've been heading up to the sierra's to hike with O.G. to avoid rattlers and poison oak. Can't get enough. 
Here's a shot of O.G. on the Pacific Crest Trail just south of the Sugar Bowl Ski Resort:


----------



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

south central CO,
heart of the rockies...

i certainly feel like i won the vizsla lottery, george and i have probably done 1,500 miles off lead together, best hiking partner i could have imagined...

top picture was on the continental divide, in the collegiate peaks area, looking out to the elk range.
bottom two were in the valleys of the elks, before we headed back...

have a good number of rattlers here @ the house.
we did a snake avoidance workshop at the start of the summer - basically he got bit by a bull snake. his first reaction now is to jump out and give a wide birth to anything snake like in appearance. gives me some confidence he’ll respect any warnings a rattler will give him.


----------

